# REverse Osmose Watering



## Nikolaus (Sep 27, 2007)

Shrotly,I hav ebought an R/OSystem. How do I have to get along with it. How oftenis it necesserary to frtilize, and wht fertilizer is the best. Is it necesserarym to rinse the pot time by time thorougly with with that now frtipzer accumulates. I am Growing mostly Phrags and PPAPHS: im am thankful for every advice
Hello for GERMANY
nIKOLAUS


----------



## Ernie (Sep 27, 2007)

Nikolaus,

We use RO water and fertilize our slippers roughly three waterings in a row at about quarter strength then flush well with plain RO water on the fourth. We cut back on the fertilizer a little in winter. We like DynaGro formulas and Michigan State, but most fertilizers that have minor nutrients should do fine. Pay attention to pH as purer water has little ability to buffer itself to a pH acceptable to plants for maximum nutrient availability; usually slightly acidic- say between 6.2 and 6.8. 

-Ernie


----------



## Candace (Sep 27, 2007)

Are you growing in semi hydro, bark mix ?? I'm currently fertilizing at every watering with R.O. in the spring and summer and flushing more in the winter when everything slows down. I do add Pro-tekt to buffer the ph as Ernie mentioned. I also use the Michigan State Formula(MSU) for R.O. water.


----------

